# i hate to post his but...



## texasou812 (Mar 2, 2006)

as if you guys have never heard this one 

i am just getting into tivo and need somewhere to start... with hacks ....thanks!!!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

No worries .... start with the sticky posts at the top of this Forum, along with those at the top of the Tivo Upgrade Center Forum here.

What brand/model Tivo do you have?


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Start with the Zipper thread ..I really think they need to make it a sticky!


----------



## skw (Jan 24, 2006)

Markman07 said:


> Start with the Zipper thread ..I really think they need to make it a sticky!


Mega-Dittos. ;-)


----------



## texasou812 (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah i was checking it out...seems pretty cool..thanks for the tip  

is there a way to load usb adpater drivers that i want to use? also i have seen the tivo adapter..who makes that one? i would think tivo is just buying some premade adapter internals and making it "look" like it is one of their own...what do you think?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the tivo adapter won't work on 6.2 or 3.xx on a directivo.
It was indeed designed by Tivo using a broadcom chipset but there are no open sourced drivers for it.


----------

